# AUDI TT MK1 Haldex problems



## RaymoTT (May 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum and new to the TT world having migrated over from years of BMW. I purchased a 2001 Quattro last week and there was no faults on the screen so I was happy to purchase and everything else seemed fine. Only yesterday when I was sitting in it with the ignition on I could hear the Haldex clicking away but when I start the car I can't hear it due to the engine. I done a memoscan on it and got a few codes but I still don't have warning lights on the dash but they all work on ignition so I know none are covered or pulled. I have checked the Haldex cabling connectors and they are fine and mine does not have an earth strap as it is pre facelift.

The codes I got were 01324, 01279, 00287. Now I know that 01324 relates to the drivers side rear ABS sensor and I am wondering if a sensor is giving trouble does it prevent the Haldex from running correctly? Also, I put car on stands and all wheels are spinning except the wheel that the ABS sensor relates to, coincidental maybe?, the other rear wheel spins fast but I can stop it with my foot.

Any help or direction is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

To find out if your haldex is working find some wet grass and set off firmly and the rears should get drive straight away, easy if a friend watches from the outside on both sides and you don't even need to go fast, any slippy surface will do but the grass is great for a test, I thought all haldex units had an earth strap but happy to be proved to the contrary as that is normally the first port of call in haldex issues, the abs sensor will affect a number of things through the control unit.

Stevie


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

outdoor stevie said:


> To find out if your haldex is working find some wet grass and set off firmly and the rears should get drive straight away, easy if a friend watches from the outside on both sides and you don't even need to go fast, any slippy surface will do but the grass is great for a test, I thought all haldex units had an earth strap but happy to be proved to the contrary as that is normally the first port of call in haldex issues, the abs sensor will affect a number of things through the control unit.
> 
> Stevie


As an alternative find someone with a lift and with wheels off ground pop it in gear?
Perhaps a local tyre / exhaust place?


----------



## RaymoTT (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the solid advice. I will head up to some grass now and see how I get on.....I defo can't see an earth strap and a quick Google says pre facelift models don't have them!!!. As I did say though I put car on stands yesterday and only 1 rear wheel turning in 1st gear that I could stop easily with my foot.


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

00287 is right rear abs sensor,01324 is all wheel drive module (Haldex) fault, like outdoor steve says coud be broken earth strap, 01279 if faulty longitude sensor think that's the one behind the glovebox or it may need calibrating. check to see if esp is switching on/off ok.


----------



## RaymoTT (May 1, 2016)

I can't believe I forgot to say that in my first post but the ESP switch is not working. It will not turn off. Sorry I should have been clearer from the start!!!!!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sounds more like several individual problems.

The most concerning one atm is the haldex. As someone mentioned, lifting the car completely off the ground and giving it some acceleration shows the rear wheels are being given power transfer.

But just out of curiousity, I couldn't see in your OP what makes you think the haldex isn't working? You mention that you hear it clicking with the ignition, that's supposed to happen. That's the cargo pump priming up inside the haldex unit.

Even just try slightly launching your car from 0. Provided you aren't on shitty bald tires, you should have virtually no wheel spin if your haldex is working.

Edit: Just saw your last sentenced which I admittedly overlooked. The rear wheel shouldn't be spinning absurdly fast either, but if you feel as though you are getting weak or very little power transfer to the rear, there are two possibilities.

1) Clutch Packs inside the Haldex are worn out. (This is very very rare for an unmodified TT).
2) Your Cargo pump is failing. These tend to have a screen that collapses after time and lets oil into the pump, compromising it and then it will either prime very little or no oil/fluid in the haldex unit which equates to little or no transfer to the rear.

Because of these circumstances, ideally you should fix your abs sensor and see if that helps. Again, try launching your car to make sure you are getting good transfer to the rear once you fix your abs sensor. 
If you are not, then proceed with the cargo pump. You can buy a used one or purchase a rebuild kit for the electric pump.


----------



## RaymoTT (May 1, 2016)

Wow, fair play for all your assistance here. Just an update. I went out and indeed there is an earth strap that I overlooked and it was bad and broke off as I pulled it so I just replaced it now. The clicking is still there but as said above that is normal as it is only priming. When I clear all the codes and the only 2 I have now are 01279 and 01324 I can actually here the haldex pump stop for about 3 seconds while it clears and then it immediately starts clicking again and these 2 codes only reappear. I done this 5 times and the same every time. So that's where I am now.......


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

I reckon your haldex is shot i had that same fault code 01324 when I bought mine and someone covered the esp bulb but i didn't know then,i bought a 2nd hand one for £110 and new gasket for around £4 from audi easy to fit if you can get underneath
i also changed haldex oil and filter be good ever since .


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

That's the one lad did you clean off the bodywork where the strap attaches for a good earth? It gets all the roadcrud thrown at it and just rots away under there. Have you tried the grass yet just to make sure? If you are on yer own then just hang out the door and watch the rear wheels kick in as you go off, doesn't have to be all that fast remember. If the rears don't kick in then chances are the issue is with the pump.

Stevie


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

outdoor stevie said:


> That's the one lad did you clean off the bodywork where the strap attaches for a good earth? It gets all the roadcrud thrown at it and just rots away under there. Have you tried the grass yet just to make sure? If you are on yer own then just hang out the door and watch the rear wheels kick in as you go off, doesn't have to be all that fast remember. If the rears don't kick in then chances are the issue is with the pump.
> 
> Stevie


Well now that you sorted the earth strap, 
01324 fault code
This code probably points to the haldex controller being done. Have a check and make sure it's connected properly. Also make sure as stevie said that the earth strap contacts are clean.

The other code is a faulty sensor from the ESP setup. There are 3 sensors and they typically fail. Me personally, one of my sensors went out and instead of shelling out $150 for a new sensor I just simply coded out ESP from the car via VCDS. It can be coded back in anytime as well fyi.


----------



## RaymoTT (May 1, 2016)

We'll i have to say loads, fairly to you all. I have made more progress in 4 hours than the preceding 24!!!!. I done the grass test leaning out the door and oh ye I have 4 wheels spinning alright. Great traction. So if I cancel out the ESP code because it doesn't concern me really and the only code is the Haldex one then I think I will get it serviced and just see if it helps??? And I have good connections on the new earth strap so more than likely the controller!!! Either way I don't have any warning lights on the dash, I only get the when I scan it but as soon as I clear the they are back.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Apart from the earth strap :roll: I would check the ABS sensors where they 'look' at the hubs. These should be in segments and not full of shit to avoid any bad readings. Otherwise as above :?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

RaymoTT said:


> We'll i have to say loads, fairly to you all. I have made more progress in 4 hours than the preceding 24!!!!. I done the grass test leaning out the door and oh ye I have 4 wheels spinning alright. Great traction. So if I cancel out the ESP code because it doesn't concern me really and the only code is the Haldex one then I think I will get it serviced and just see if it helps??? And I have good connections on the new earth strap so more than likely the controller!!! Either way I don't have any warning lights on the dash, I only get the when I scan it but as soon as I clear the they are back.


Most likely either the pump or the controller then.

If you want to go ahead and get it serviced, ask whoever does it to pull out the cargo pump and check it. This won't be a problem anyways since you will already have the oil and filter out. It should be very obvious if the pump has been compromised. They can also hook it up to a 12v source and see if it's operating correctly.

If that isn't the case, then unfortunately I would assume it's your haldex controller on it's way out, and that costs some money as opposed to the pump. Let's hope that's not the case!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

RaymoTT said:


> ............................wondering if a sensor is giving trouble does it prevent the Haldex from running correctly?..........................


 Correct, Haldex clutch "opens" under braking or loss of ABS sensor signal.


----------

